# Well, I'm An Idiot...



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2014)

After several e-mails between Mr. C and I, I discovered that I did get my seeds--they were just sent very stealthy.  I do feel rather like an idiot.  One would think that I had ordered seeds often enough to know to look EVERYWHERE.   :doh::doh::doh:

 Anyway a thumbs up for Cannazon and the fast responses from Mr. C.  Looking forward to trying out Chucky's Bride.  And apparently the west coast is still okay for getting overseas packages through.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2014)

WOOHOO!!!!! You are  not an idiot.  Very happy for you!!!!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 4, 2014)

I ordered some from attitude years back with a dinafem freebie ***** and serched for an hour,could n't find them,was freaking out and my wife found them in like 2 secs,they************.....I feel you...stealthy is a good thing


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 4, 2014)

This happened to me with attitude, my package came and only had my freebies. After a few emails I discovered my seeds were there all along, I just had to know where to look.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2014)

Well thanks you guys.  You have made me feel a little less stupid!


----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2014)

Actually, there are a number of posts at Cannazon saying the same thing. That the steath was so good, they didn't find the beans. But once directed by Mr C, they found them. Glad to hear it all worked out. I will be sending some freebies in there soon.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 4, 2014)

LOL I was hesitant to buy from another place (2 so far) but now, after this, I'm sold. 

post #23 too... nice


(sorry, posting after bong hits again)


EDIT/UPdate

sigh... bean shopping after bong hits

*Chucky's Bride *
Arjan's Strawberry Haze 
Pineapple Chunk 
Utopia Haze 
Dead Head OG


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> After several e-mails between Mr. C and I, I discovered that I did get my seeds--they were just sent very stealthy. I do feel rather like an idiot. One would think that I had ordered seeds often enough to know to look EVERYWHERE. :doh::doh::doh:
> 
> Anyway a thumbs up for Cannazon and the fast responses from Mr. C. Looking forward to trying out Chucky's Bride. And apparently the west coast is still okay for getting overseas packages through.



We're all idiots every now and then...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 5, 2014)

Im glad your order came through HG, i got my order from Cannazon today, if Mr C hadnt told me exactly where to look in the message he sent with the tracking info, i wouldnt have found mine either, really glad yours didnt get pinched.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2014)

:woohoo::dancing::banana::banana::yay::headbang::aok:

Chucky:chuck::chuck:


----------



## zem (Nov 6, 2014)

LOL THG when i saw the thread title/thread starter, you had me worried about you for seconds until i opened your thread :rofl: how were they hidden so stealthy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2014)

Ahhh, Zem, we do not reveal that here.  One of the things we do is keep stealth methods secret among us that buy seeds.  We love it if customs or Homeland (In)Security opens a package and can't find them either.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 6, 2014)

.

All I can say is wow!!

I got daily E-mail updates before shipping and "insider" info (where to look) with todays (tracking#) shipping update.

Cannazon and Mr C get A+++++ rating!!

Chucky; here I come (too)
Group-Grow thread?

:bongin:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2014)

.

cross your fingers...



> Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS) at X:XX pm on November 9, 2014.



:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 12, 2014)

THG, in another thread you mentioned that your shipment spent a long time in Customs, do you remember about how long?

Mine has been sitting in Chicago for 3 days now...

gettn' antsy :cop:


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 12, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> THG, in another thread you mentioned that your shipment spent a long time in Customs, do you remember about how long?
> 
> Mine has been sitting in Chicago for 3 days now...
> 
> gettn' antsy :cop:



You wont know until you know, it can say that because they nabbed it, and it often says that until the day they arrive at your door safe and sound.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 12, 2014)

right-on
well, till then ...:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 12, 2014)

I should also mention even if they did get nabbed you will be fine, in case you didnt know. A simple letter and confiscation is all. And if you got stealth you wont even lose your seeds. Still not a fun experience, i know.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 12, 2014)

2 for 2 up till now
attitude and hempdepot have got packages through, both shipped maximum stealth 
IE out of breeder package + T-shirt

This last shipment should "fill my bank" 12 or so strains should be plenty right?  (LOL NEVER!!)
it's closer to 20 if you count free-bee 1-off beans  


Decriminalized state but still... I need to stop now, errr soon


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 12, 2014)

its hard to stop buying seeds man, i always buy way more than i need with the intention of popping beans all the time, then i start taking clones and always forget to pop my beans.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 12, 2014)

w00t w00t



> Your item arrived at our USPS facility in CHICAGO, IL 60701 on November 12, 2014 at 8:xx pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.



still don't know if its been snagged or not but the package is on its way!

:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

meetmrfist2 said:


> I ordered some from attitude years back




not to be the newb giving a veteran advice here, but I think you should edit your above post as to *NOT disclose* how the seeds were hidden!

cheers mrF!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 14, 2014)

.

:woohoo::yay::woohoo:


paid for is on the Right and the free-bees on the Left

. 

View attachment PICT0968.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2014)

WOO HOO looks like a great line up. I would be interested to see a close up of the organic gardeners pack.. just want to see the art work and what it is.... Thanks.  If you don't mind.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 14, 2014)

:farm: 

View attachment PICT0971.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 14, 2014)

That is very cool, thank you for posting that. Love all that is going on in that pic.. Good vibes.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> :woohoo::yay::woohoo:
> 
> ...



Nice score! I love getting new beans!


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice score man, i would love some of those SquaredXNightmare beans 

Also i got some of those Glo beans, i did some research they are Sweet Grapefruit from Spice of life seeds crossed with Flo from DJ Short, just in case you were curious or didnt know>


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 14, 2014)

didn't know that about the Glo
I will jot those notes down on the bag

thanks 
:48:


PS
If we were in a LEAGAL world (soon I hope),  I'd mail ya the bag of them!


----------



## surfinc (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> :woohoo::yay::woohoo:
> 
> ...



Dead head OG is da bomb you will love that one... Huge yielder:bong:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 15, 2014)

Joe420Camel said:


> didn't know that about the Glo
> I will jot those notes down on the bag
> 
> thanks
> ...



NP brother, if you visit the Mugilla section on the Cannazon forum i think someone did a grow.

hehe that would be sweet if it was legal, i got some beans coming in the next few days, maybe i'll be lucky and get a pack.

Nightmare OG is awesome smoke.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't get ANY freebies.  I guess that buying 1 bag of seeds on Cannazon is not enough to get any freebies.....unlike Attitude and most other sites.  I feel sad now that I got NO freebies.....:cry:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 16, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I didn't get ANY freebies.  I guess that buying 1 bag of seeds on Cannazon is not enough to get any freebies.....unlike Attitude and most other sites.  I feel sad now that I got NO freebies.....:cry:



That must have been a mistake, Mr C ALWAYS sends freebie packs.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 17, 2014)

Your not an idiot thg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2014)

LOL--I could have lost them when I was looking for the original beans.  I don't mean to sound like I was unhappy with their service.  The individual service from Mr. C when I couldn't find my beans was great.  I will go strain hunting there again.  

TOA, thank you....I sure feel dumb sometimes....


----------



## zem (Nov 17, 2014)

THG maybe there are freebies and you failed in finding them :rofl: kidding


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 18, 2014)

Zem, they probably could have fallen out while I was tearing everything apart trying to find my Chuck seeds.  Or they could have fallen out when I did finally find my Chucky seeds and I didn't notice as I was not really expecting any freebie seeds.  So even though you say j/k....you could be right.....


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2014)

I have always gotten freebies from the zon


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 20, 2014)

ARRRGGGG--not only could I not find my seeds originally, I must have lost the freebies.  Jeez :hitchair:


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 5, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> WOOHOO!!!!! You are  not an idiot.  Very happy for you!!!!!



:yeahthat: I Did Th Same Thing.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Mr C banned me for gifting seeds.   The entire premise of the site.


F uck him.


He screwed over so many ppl....there is a reason things happen the way they do.


Dammit johnny buds!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2016)

Im lost,,,,,???


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 6, 2016)

Me Too


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 7, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Mr C banned me for gifting seeds.   The entire premise of the site.
> 
> 
> F uck him.
> ...




Are We Back On Are Meds :laugh:


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 7, 2016)

thanks for this post THG. i thought i received a crappy belt from attitude seeds. it is a crappy belt but they were very good at hiding the seeds. i would not have looked at hard had i not seen this post.


----------

